# 2006 XTrail Brake Rotors



## Kebert (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a an xtrail needing new rotors but I would like to buy aftermarket ones on Amazon, however the Japanese makes are not common and I was wondering if there are interchangeable American models I can buy from? Locally the rotors go for 120 a piece which seems steep.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you have a Nissan part number for the rotors, go to NissanPartsDeal.com and search the part number without entering a vehicle. The US vehicles it crosses to will show up at the bottom of the page. If nothing shows up then there's no cross.


----------

